# Why does Uber allow Pax's to change a rating,



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Why does Uber allow pax's to change a rating?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Because Uber passengers are dum-dums with butter fingers and Uber drivers get their ratings right the first time every time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It's just more social-engineering; Uber is continually hell-bent on keeping drivers in a state-of-constant trepidation.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I've wondered this too. At first I thought it was to allow pax to rectify any drunken vindictiveness against the driver by letting them go back and change their rating to a more positive one the morning after, but I now realize that's kind of a leap on my part.


Uber's Guber said:


> It's just more social-engineering; Uber is continually hell-bent on keeping drivers in a state-of-constant trepidation.


This is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Seriously though, it’s just that they don’t want drivers rating vindictively and they don’t really care if passengers do. Passengers would complain. Drivers do complain and you know where those complaints go. 🗑

By the way, ratings are overrated.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

It’s all about keeping riders happy.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

What makes you think they can be changed? According to Uber's site they can't be changed. It doesn't say how much time they have to rate the driver, but it does say tips can be added up to 30 days after the ride.

https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...r?nodeId=e960a4b9-6d2e-4b1f-8fc4-1c3214e59753


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crbrocks said:


> Why does Uber allow pax's to change a rating?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Last time stars mattered was kindergarten so if they treat you like a child act like one

Didn't go 10+ miles no cash tip I was human trafficked definition of a 1 star experience Everytime for 4+ years

No exceptions let future drivers know they're dealing with a short trip non tipper

Profitable trip on x (read 40+ miles to airport)4 star unless cash tip, as .60(1975 cab rate) or anything less than what I originally agreed to in 2015 per miles is not only insulting it's illegal & predatory

Profitable trip on xl 5 star

No emotions no feeling stick to whatever code feel suits you best, I rate only on profit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> Last time stars mattered was kindergarten so if they treat you like a child act like one
> 
> Didn't go 10+ miles no cash tip I was human trafficked definition of a 1 star experience Everytime for 4+ years
> 
> ...


Color OUTSIDE of the Lines !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cut said:


> What makes you think they can be changed? According to Uber's site they can't be changed. It doesn't say how much time they have to rate the driver, but it does say tips can be added up to 30 days after the ride.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...r?nodeId=e960a4b9-6d2e-4b1f-8fc4-1c3214e59753


&#129315;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> Why does Uber allow pax's to change a rating?


I've seen your profile @Crbrocks and I respect you as a baller so I'm going to honestly answer your question. By allowing the passenger to change ratings at anytime indefinitely you can better gaurantee the driver's behavior after the trip has ended. For example in small towns where there is only three Uber Drivers they see a lot of the same riders over and over again. They know where each other lives. In the rare event of a dispute the threat of a rating change could hold the driver more accountable in theory. What if you have 100 lifetime ratings as a new driver and ten of them are from the same rider. They could get you in a lot of trouble if they went back and changed all the ratings they have ever given you from 5 ⭐ 's to 1⭐'s. So you can see it as like a weighted system where frequent repeat riders have more control over their frequent driver's rating and amass more control over their driver's rating as they take more trips with that same driver.

The second reason for this is to prevent high ratings in exchange for pre-trip arrangements. So the rider may ask for something. The driver agrees with the stipulation that the rider apply a 5⭐ rating for the driver once the trip is complete. Driver drives like crap but then asks the rider to reveal their phone screen as they apply the 5⭐ rating that was agreed upon once the trip ends. Well the rider has an out now because they can happily oblige the driver and apply the 5⭐ rating where the driver can see it but then go change it later in order to honestly communicate their displeasure.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129315;
> 
> View attachment 391635


 You're telling me that Uber's site doesn't have the correct information? I'm not an Uber passenger, so thanks for that screenshot! 

How long has this been allowed? I thought they disabled that option the same time they stopped allowing drivers to change ratings.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Cut said:


> What makes you think they can be changed? According to Uber's site they can't be changed. It doesn't say how much time they have to rate the driver, but it does say tips can be added up to 30 days after the ride.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...r?nodeId=e960a4b9-6d2e-4b1f-8fc4-1c3214e59753


I take Uber when I travel. I looked up emailed receipts from over a year ago and was able to rate my driver even though I had rated &tipped right after the ride.

Why can people rate their drivers over a year after their ride? Because uber doesn't care.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cut said:


> You're telling me that Uber's site doesn't have the correct information? I'm not an Uber passenger, so thanks for that screenshot!
> 
> How long has this been allowed? I thought they disabled that option the same time they stopped allowing drivers to change ratings.


It's been like this for a few months now... prior it wasn't so obvious, but I'm sure if a passenger messages uber to ask they will change the rating.

now it's super easy.

I don't usually rate uber drivers though, and I suspect that's why my rating hasn't gone up or down for the past 1 1/2 years.

my slowing of taking uber trips has gone from 4-5 times a week to maybe once a week or every two weeks.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cut said:


> What makes you think they can be changed? According to Uber's site they can't be changed. It doesn't say how much time they have to rate the driver, but it does say tips can be added up to 30 days after the ride.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/riders/articl...r?nodeId=e960a4b9-6d2e-4b1f-8fc4-1c3214e59753


I readjusted a driver rating after 3 months


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

freddieman said:


> I readjusted a driver rating after 3 months


That was you?!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Because they're the ones who pay, drivers are disposable, customers are not.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I've seen your profile @Crbrocks and I respect you as a baller so I'm going to honestly answer your question. By allowing the passenger to change ratings at anytime indefinitely you can better gaurantee the driver's behavior after the trip has ended. For example in small towns where there is only three Uber Drivers they see a lot of the same riders over and over again. They know where each other lives. In the rare event of a dispute the threat of a rating change could hold the driver more accountable in theory. What if you have 100 lifetime ratings as a new driver and ten of them are from the same rider. They could get you in a lot of trouble if they went back and changed all the ratings they have ever given you from 5 ⭐ 's to 1⭐'s. So you can see it as like a weighted system where frequent repeat riders have more control over their frequent driver's rating and amass more control over their driver's rating as they take more trips with that same driver.
> 
> The second reason for this is to prevent high ratings in exchange for pre-trip arrangements. So the rider may ask for something. The driver agrees with the stipulation that the rider apply a 5⭐ rating for the driver once the trip is complete. Driver drives like crap but then asks the rider to reveal their phone screen as they apply the 5⭐ rating that was agreed upon once the trip ends. Well the rider has an out now because they can happily oblige the driver and apply the 5⭐ rating where the driver can see it but then go change it later in order to honestly communicate their displeasure.


 Uber drivers must be desperate for 5 stars that they beg or go overboard to get it, and Uber wants to make drivers really earn those 5 stars, so much so that they won't automatically give them for rides where pax don't rate. They want drivers to impress pax enough to make them go out of the way to rate 5 stars and not change their mind later Willy Nilly.

This is in sharp contrast to Lyft where rides in which pax don't rate in 24 hours are automatic 5 stars, and where pax have to provide a reason for low rating. They believe that if a ride was uneventful enough that a pax didn't bother rating low, that the ride deserved 5 stars.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> Why does Uber allow pax's to change a rating?


Because Uber's Priority 
Is to Protect & Serve their Paying Customers

Oversupplied disposable nonemployee drivers
are on Khosrowshahi's & Algorithm's "Pay No Mind" List


----------

